# Overstocked tank



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm totally new to kepting fishes and have a few questions about it. Firstly I have a Rena Aqua 30 Black *6.6 GAL* (30L) Bevelled Front Glass Aquarium. with *8 fish*. 

I know this is way too small and want to upgrade it however I need to convence who I live with first. I have I started with* 2 common Goldfish and 2 Shubunkins*. I now also have *2 black moors* and *2 what I think are gold and silver Veiltails*. I now know I shouldn't of brought those 4 extra fish yesterday and I'm a total idiot! 

The fish seem a lot more active when the filter is on and seem to just float to the bottom when it is off. I'm uncertain as to if this is stressful for the fish or they enjoy the small current that this creates at the top of the tank  As they seem to use the whole of the tank when its on. obviously the filters on most of the time because of the hish waste amount the fishes must produce! is this normal that their behaviour changes when the filters on or do I just have a rubblish filter? Secondly how big a tank do I really need and how long will they fish survive where they are?

I have a pond outside would some or them be better off in that for the time being?! 

Thanks to anyone who can help. Sean


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> filters on most of the time


It should be on all of the time. Some filters will let you turn the flow down during feeding, but you don't want to turn it off and on. Filters depend on a colony of bacteria which eat the toxic byproducts of waste in a tank. The bacteria need a constant supply of oxygen and food. When you turn the filter off, the bacteria start to die off and the tank start to fill with ammonia because the filter isn't removing it as it is produced. This is indeed stressful for fish. 

Tell us more about your pond. Goldfish are pond fish, but more details (size, temp, depth, other fish) are needed to answer you question.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

the shubunkins can winter over in a pond, as long as it is deep enough. The fancy goldies MAY have to be removed before winter. I have seen some of the mwinter over though, but have also seen some die. 

Shubunkins are pond fish. When I first started I was told a bunkin can fit in a 30 gal tank it's entire life. BOY was petsmart wrong.

I would put those (commons and shubunkins) in the pond if you can. You could keep the other goldies, but would probably need a 75 gal tank. I would keep the 2 moors and 2 veiltails, in a 55. That would be a good amount of room for them for awhile.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You can look it like this: Comets, Koi, and Shybunkins are best kept in ponds, while fancies such as Moors, Orandas, and Fantails can do well in a large enough tank. I have a 55G with 4 Black Moors, 2 Red Cap Orandas, and a Calico Buttefly (fantail that maxes out at 5"). Mine have plenty of room even though a couple are quite large. The loaches are all bottom dwellers so that really doesn't take away from any goldfish space.


----------



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

I have 2 things i can do now!

*The pond *is about* 4 foot by 7 foot tis roundish it goes up to my hand wrist on the outsides and up to my elbow in the middle* so it as pretty deep. i'm guessing about *50-60 gallons*. Theres *8 fish in there already thought six 8 inch bunkins and 2 littlin's.* So quite a few already! But probably better environment then my 6.6 gal tank. 

There is also* half a wooden barrel* in the garden its 10 inches deep and 25 inches in diameter across being round. It's water tight with helps but there a loada weed and crap in it at the mo I could clean it out though and start it a fresh I have peeples to line it with!! 

t: My gf brought that 6.6 gal tank, is it actually good for anything as shes upset she spent 40 quid on it?! I guess I could sell it!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

bettas, some cherry shrimp (gorgeous shrimp), a single guppy, there are lots you can do with a 6.6


----------



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

Betta (Siamese fighting fish)? or just normal Bettas? I would love to own a fighter they are beautiful. I may get one once I've sorted the fish I already have!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

The regular bettas are Siamese Fighting fish. You could do a single Betta, or maybe a trio or 4 of male Guppies. I wouldn't mix males and females.

What are the dimensions of the tank? If its one of those bookshelf 6.6g tanks that are pretty long, you could do like a male Betta and maybe 6 microrasboras or Ember tetras. I can't remember how long those are though.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

and pygmy cories!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I dont think you can do pygmy cories in a 6.6 gallon cause they need like 6 or 8 of them. I think a betta would be a good choice


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

What about setting up a quarantine/hospital tank? I use a 10 gal for that, and it has been great use for new fish or treating sick fishies.


----------



## MR.T (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys just waiting for my outside barrel to cycle been two days now. it's lined got a good amount of oxygenating weed in too!

I'll hopefully get a bigger tank next month for the other 4. in the mean time I'll just have to change that water regular!


----------

